# La DERECHA y la IZQUIERDA son una monumental ESTAFA.



## Uritorco (16 Oct 2021)

Es increible, pero no aprendemos nunca. Las mismas trampas, las mismas argucias y los mismos trucos se repiten una y otra vez sin que la mayoría se de cuenta de nada.

Hasta el más lerdo de los directores de marketing sabe que uno de los principios básicos de los negocios y la economía es dominar la propia competencia, o sea disponer de "marcas" que nos hagan nuestra propia competencia al producto principal, de forma que los que no quieran esa marca principal van a caer en otra marca también dominada, y al mismo tiempo, ofrecemos más dificultades a los verdaderos competidores.

Este truco es la base de la democracia parlamentaria desde su fundación: unos pocos partidos de todos los colorines se ofrecen como "posibilidades", como "alternativas", con buen cuidado de cubrir todas las opciones pero teniendo aun más cuidado de que *todos ellos respeten el negocio principal de nuestra sociedad hipercapitalista: el Mercado y el Poder del Dinero.*

Este truco está ya tan visto que hay muchos que han empezado a descubrirlo. Ya hay mucha gente que empieza a pensar y a manifestar que todos son iguales. El hiperdemócrata (comunista) Julio Anguita tuvo la desfachatez de reconocerlo públicamente en cierta ocasión: "Si vamos a estar igualmente en Maastrich y el Mercado mundial, ¿para que nos presentamos a elecciones?". ¡¡¡EXACTO!!! Es decir, si el poder seguirá con los usureros, ¿de que sirve la democracia?

Muy cierto, tan cierto como el caso de otro masonazo de altos vuelos, Javier Solana, ex-marxista que acabó dirigiendo la OTAN y de compadreo en Maastricht tan contento y satisfecho.

Así que, desde hace tiempo, se ha venido hablando, tras el afortunado artículo de Fukuyama en 1989, del "pensamiento único". Esto alarmó entonces al Sistema: si se extiende lo del "pensamiento único" nos quedamos sin circo partidista, y "la alternativa" podría ser realmente un "pensamiento incorrecto" de verdad y una catástrofe para los diseñadores y sostenedores del status quo vigente.

Así que inmediatamente se organizó otra vez la misma trampa: el pensamiento incorrecto del propio Sistema, que debía ser el mismo pensamiento correcto con alguna condimentación o variante. O sea, debía basarse en los mismos principios que apoya el Sistema, la igualdad del liberal-progresismo, la mezcla racial, el mundialismo, la falta de valores éticos y el respeto al sacrosanto mercado y la dictadura del capital. Un método que se ha venido actualizando hasta el presente en nuestro país a través de diferentes partidos y formaciones políticas de nuevo cuño completamente patrocinados por el Sistema, Podemos y Ciudadanos, muy especialmente.

Tras ello, nos encontramos con la sorpresa de que los que defienden las ideas del Sistema, los alabados por la prensa, los que salen diariamente en TV como grandes personas y estadistas, esos se quieren presentar como "REBELDES", como los "incorrectos" (Pablo Iglesias & Cia).

Es una vez más la trampa del "partido de la oposición", que no se opone a nada pero aparece como si fueran "los alternativos" en toda la prensa, y mucha gente de esa que se cree lo que lee en los diarios se lo creen de verdad. Luego, tras varios años cuando gobierna esa "alternativa" se dan cuenta que es lo mismo de siempre, pero entonces el star system ya les presenta a "otro" partido manufacturado de oposición que es "el alternativo" de verdad... y así hasta que dure la estupidez humana.

Pues bien, Gabriel Jáuregui, Catedrático de Derecho Constitucional, escribió el 3 de octubre de 1996 en "El Correo", un difundido y comentado llamamiento donde acusaba, con mucha razón, la doctrina del "pensamiento único" como una dictadura del capital mundialista. ¡¡Caramba!!, decía que los que mandan en el mundo ya no son los políticos que la plebe vota (no digo "votamos", porque jamás he votado a esa chusma), sino “determinadas instituciones económicas y financieras internacionales como el Banco Mundial, el FMI, el GATT, el OCDE, instituciones bancarias y los bancos centrales privatizados", y añadía "ninguna de estas instituciones es democrática, ni institución política alguna puede controlarlos".

Seguía acertando al decir que estas instituciones “han permitido el asentamiento y expansión mundial de una peligrosa corriente ideológica conocida con el nombre de pensamiento único".

Pues bien, tras todo ello, tras analizar tan bien el problema, no se le ocurre otra cosa que pedir "que se acabe la marginación y expulsión de los inmigrantes" y la "recuperación de las fuerzas progresistas de izquierda"   .

¡¡Vaya por Dios!!, pero si el FMI, el GATT, la OCDE, la ONU, Davos, Bilderberg, la Banca internacional y demás chusma sionista espoliadora y globalizadora lo que más quieren precisamente es inmigrantes, mano de obra barata y desenraizada, que hunda las diferencias étnicas y nacionales para ir directos al mundialismo. Y la TV, prensa y cine propiedad de esas multinacionales que critica no hacen más que propagar las ideas progresistas de izquierda como la mejor moral actual. Miles de millones de multinacionales, bancos y fundaciones de los organismos mundialistas liberales del "pensamiento único" se dan cada año a los grupos progresistas de izquierda para sus festejos y campañas contra el racismo, el antisemitismo, el mundo multicultural, la mezcla racial, la igualdad como utopía, etc...

Simplemente, vemos una vez más la trampa: el progresismo se quiere presentar como "incorrecto", mientras lo "correcto" es la "otra cara" del progresismo, los organismos liberal-capitalistas que lo pagan y lo financian, y lo apoyan en los medios de masas. Así, lo "correcto e incorrecto" viene a ser lo mismo, como PP y PSOE, como VOX y Podemos, como Bildu y PNV, etc, todos obedientes a la mentalidad de Mercado y a las decadentes ideas del mundialismo multicultural y a-racial.

El judío Terenci Moix, escritorzuelo sarasa con ganas de creerse hipermoderno y progresista, declaró en cierta ocasión: "desde jovencito me ha gustado provocar", y lo hizo siendo maricón supongo, pues no veo que este personajillo de la gauche divine haya hecho algo más para escandalizar a nadie. Lo más curioso es que una vez más la prensa lo presentó como si siguiera "provocando" el hecho de hacer mariconadas.

De hecho, estas baladronadas baratas, por desgracia, ya no escandalizan a nadie, es más, ser maricón está protegido por las leyes (cosa que no tenemos los nacionalsocialistas) y en las escuelas se enseña ya que "son como todos", dejándoles incluso casarse y adoptar niños. Por no hablar de la repugnante pornografía "gay", de proyección gratuita en las nuevas tecnologías desde la aparición de internet. En fin, que no hay nada más "correcto" para esta decadente democracia que los maricones.

Hoy en día lo rebelde es decir (si te dejan decirlo) que no quieres ver ni tratar a un maricón y a un sodomita ni de lejos. ¿Dónde está pues la rebeldía? ¿Dónde están los acusados y encarcelados?... no entre los escritos decadentes e invertidos.

Así es, si quieres saber que es "incorrecto" hoy en día, ser rebelde, basta que veas la TV y la prensa judaizante, propiedad de los "correctos". Haz simplemente lo contrario a lo que dicen e instigan. Y escucha lo que se promueve en clases de "ética" escolar actual, con programas escritos por los "correctos", y piensa lo contrario simple y llanamente.

Eso hacemos nosotros.
14/88.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (16 Oct 2021)

Pues claro. A mí me hubiera gustado que se hubiera llamado "montaña" y "llanura", así sería la misma mentira pero más graciosa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Oct 2021)

la alternativa a la alternancia de poder, es que le corten el pescuezo al rey o al presidente de turno , y eso no les mola.

Entonces inventaron la fórmula de que la borregada esclavizada y saqueada , desahogue su ira votando " al otro " y evitan la guerra o la revolución.


----------



## Pluc (16 Oct 2021)

Yo solo sé que estoy hasta la mismísima polla de todo, pero de todo todo todo. Es que no se salva ni mi novia ni la familia más cercana.


----------



## ashe (16 Oct 2021)

Y el origen de eso se llama revolución francesa, lo que en aquella época solo fue que en la sede del congreso unos se sentaron a la derecha y otros a la izquierda que con el tiempo pasó a ser lo normal en términos divisorios como es DIVIDE Y VENCERÁS

A disfrutar de las consecuencias de esa revolución tan adornada con bonitas palabras que fue todo lo contrario a lo que venden oficialmente


----------



## Felson (16 Oct 2021)

ashe dijo:


> Y el origen de eso se llama revolución francesa, lo que en aquella época solo fue que en la sede del congreso unos se sentaron a la derecha y otros a la izquierda que con el tiempo pasó a ser lo normal en términos divisorios como es DIVIDE Y VENCERÁS
> 
> A disfrutar de las consecuencias de esa revolución tan adornada con bonitas palabras que fue todo lo contrario a lo que venden oficialmente



"... el príncipe con vocación de permanecer, si no tuviere oposición, la fabricará él mismo, pues estando así, sus súbditos, ocupados en enfrentarse unos con otros, no pensarán en unirse contra él ..."
"La mayoría de los hombres, mientras no se les prive de sus bienes y de su honor, viven felices; entonces, el príncipe es libre para combatir la ambición de las minorías".
El Príncipe.
Maquiavelo.


----------



## ashe (16 Oct 2021)

Felson dijo:


> "... el príncipe con vocación de permanecer, si no tuviere oposición, la fabricará él mismo, pues estando así, sus súbditos, ocupados en enfrentarse unos con otros, no pensarán en unirse contra él ..."
> "La mayoría de los hombres, mientras no se les prive de sus bienes y de su honor, viven felices; entonces, el príncipe es libre para combatir la ambición de las minorías".
> El Príncipe.
> Maquiavelo.



Y eso es lo que aplicaron, maquiavelo ha sido usado por muchos y muy manipulado por otros, solo que los franceses lo materializaron


----------



## Uritorco (16 Oct 2021)

ashe dijo:


> Y el origen de eso se llama revolución francesa, lo que en aquella época solo fue que en la sede del congreso unos se sentaron a la derecha y otros a la izquierda que con el tiempo pasó a ser lo normal en términos divisorios como es DIVIDE Y VENCERÁS



Esto hay que explicárselo bien a toda la derecha, incluida la "ultra", que consideran que el enemigo está únicamente situado a la izquierda. Los girondinos y los jacobinos franceses serían reemplazados posteriormente en Rusia tras el golpe de estado por trotskistas y estalinistas, que llevaron los ideales democráticos de la revolución francesa a sus últimas consecuencias. Los stalinistas acabarían barriendo también a sus antiguos "compañeros de viaje".


----------



## EtnocidaCivilizador (16 Oct 2021)

Típica cháchara esquizoide de la derecha esquizoide, divagante e irrelevante, en su forma de derecha nenazi.

La calificación derecha-izquierda, reconfigurada con la aparición del movimiento socialista tiene más vigencia que nunca.


----------



## ESC (16 Oct 2021)

EtnocidaCivilizador dijo:


> Típica cháchara esquizoide de la derecha esquizoide, divagante e irrelevante, en su forma de derecha nenazi.
> 
> La calificación derecha-izquierda, reconfigurada con la aparición del movimiento socialista tiene más vigencia que nunca.



Es un mensaje contradictorio el suyo.

Precisamente su segunda afirmación que realiza es la que explica el nacional socialismo.

¿Podría explicar a qué tipo de reconfiguración se refiere?.


----------



## EtnocidaCivilizador (16 Oct 2021)

ESC dijo:


> Es un mensaje contradictorio el suyo.
> 
> Precisamente su segunda afirmación que realiza es la que explica el nacional socialismo.



El socialismo lo que hace con su aparición es llevar a la mayoría del liberalismo al lado derecho de la política, entonces la defensa de la propiedad privada y el capitalismo se convierte en una lucha solo de la derecha, una de sus señas de identidad. El nazismo era socialista de nombre, en realidad no era más que capitalismo con una fuerte intervención estatal, nada que ver con el socialismo que se propugnaba desde la izquierda.

Muchas características e ideas de la izquierda postmoderna y progre guardan una relación enorme con el socialismo obrero.


----------



## ESC (16 Oct 2021)

EtnocidaCivilizador dijo:


> El socialismo lo que hace con su aparición es llevar a la mayoría del liberalismo al lado derecho de la política, entonces la defensa de la propiedad privada y el capitalismo se convierte en una lucha solo de la derecha, una de sus señas de identidad. El nazismo era socialista de nombre, en realidad no era más que capitalismo con una fuerte intervención estatal, nada que ver con el socialismo que se propugnaba desde la izquierda.
> 
> Muchas características e ideas de la izquierda postmoderna y progre guardan una relación enorme con el socialismo obrero.



Le agradezco la explicación, sin embargo no acaba de convencerme.

Creo que estamos atrapados en una maraña ideológica, usted cuando se refiere a "socialismo" parece que habla de "comunismo".

--------------------------------------

Sea como fuere ya me da igual. 

No entiendo el mundo en clave marxista.


----------



## Uritorco (16 Oct 2021)

ESC dijo:


> No entiendo el mundo en clave marxista



Permítame que le diga que yo ya no comprendo el mundo ni la sociedad actual bajo ningún concepto. El marxismo, en tal caso, enmascarado ahora bajo el cortinaje "progresista", no es mas que uno de sus múltiples barnices.


----------



## Uritorco (17 Oct 2021)

Todos los partidos democráticos nos llevan al mismo punto, por eso la gente percibe que todos son iguales. Pero el sistema tiene que alimentar la ficción de la "pluralidad" de ideas, de que hay libertad a la hora de expresar distintas opiniones, mientras va imponiendo solapadamente la dictadura de la corrección política.


----------



## EXTOUAREG (17 Oct 2021)

Qué derecha, en España no hay derecha desde el 11M, los españoles lo votaron así tragándose las mentiras de la izquierda.


----------



## Uritorco (20 Oct 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Qué derecha, en España no hay derecha desde el 11M, los españoles lo votaron así tragándose las mentiras de la izquierda.



Eso es irrelebante. Lo que se pretede denunciar con el texto es que ambos conceptos sirven a un mismo fin. El sistema de partidos nace con el estado masónico.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (20 Oct 2021)

Casualmente acabo de ver en jewtube un "documental", más bien una clase de historia, que ya veremos lo que dura en dicha plataforma por cierto, que expone esto mismo. Todo es una gran estafa y la gente pica todo el rato. Por si lo quereis ver se llama "El ultimo hombre occidental". Tiene varias partes y abre bastante los ojos. Y por otra parte mira si son cerdos los de jewtube que para ver dicho documental, piden que te conectes con tu cuenta porque el video tiene restricción de edad, osea un tio hablando cosas que son verdad, sin faltar el respeto, SIN MENTIR, no lo puede ver un menor, sin embargo miles de videos de consumo de drogas y de apología del sexo y la violencia sin restricción alguna. Hace falta ser muy gilipollas para ver que lo único que quieren es la destrucción de occidente. Y la gente encantadísima oiga.


----------



## asies amoñecado (20 Oct 2021)

A+B=B+A

Las ideologias son el gran meme de los últimos dos siglos.
Ya lo decía Baroja hace 100 años, cuando describía a los ratones y mochuelos como dos caras de la misma moneda que se turnaban para vaciar la hacienda pública


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (20 Oct 2021)

Socialismo obrero.... Obrero extrayendo el dinero al obrero real.


----------



## Furymundo (20 Oct 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Qué derecha, en España no hay derecha desde el 11M, los españoles *lo votaron así *tragándose las mentiras de la izquierda.



los españoles no deciden una mierda.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Oct 2021)

Pluc dijo:


> Yo solo sé que estoy hasta la mismísima polla de todo, pero de todo todo todo. Es que no se salva ni mi novia ni la familia más cercana.



Muy empollado estás tú, de ha ver hecho mismito que el wapo del pagesitifeliz no estarías tan rabioso y acomplejado, lo principal mirar de trabajar lo mínimo y medrar lo maximo, mirar de reajustarse por lo menos con dos una para los días laborales y otra para fines de semana y sobre todo mirar de jubilarse lo más pronto posible “ en mi caso a los 60” no sabes lo poco que es preciso de no tener nada más que hacer que saber llorar y decir y que se lo crean que eres pobre además de agenciarse por cuatro duros de una finca lo más lejos del mundanal ruido y poco más, lo de la cabra es solo para compensar lo de ser un maricon y que no se me note.
Anda que no?.


----------



## Klapaucius (20 Oct 2021)

La política es el negocio entorno a la protesta social. Un teatro eterno de buenos y malos para borregos.
La democracia (incluso si fuera la verdadera, no el R78 o partidocracia) es la dictadura de los tontos.
Los Estados son empresas privadas con ánimo de lucro, coaccionándote con el monopolio legal de la violencia.

Cuál es la acción individual más poderosa que podemos hacer para derrocar al Estado? Dejar de alimentarlo. Ya sea pirarnos a otro país que no nos expolie tanto, o utilizando fórmulas legales para estar por encima de su jurisdicción y que no puedan expoliarnos ni un solo céntimo.
Dejar sin alimento al parásito.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Oct 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Qué derecha, en España no hay derecha desde el 11M, los españoles lo votaron así tragándose las mentiras de la izquierda.



Lo que hace a ver sido de derechas tantas décadas y al tiempo y muy en contra de voluntades ajenas tener que ceder parte del poder a los malos y si es de una forma democrática aun mucho peor.
Es que para poder cagarla primero hay que tragarla del contrario no hay nada que cagar, hay pringados del mundo cuando os daréis cuenta que todo está hecho, masticado y cagado.
Anda que no?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (20 Oct 2021)

Klapaucius dijo:


> La política es el negocio entorno a la protesta social. Un teatro eterno de buenos y malos para borregos.
> La democracia (incluso si fuera la verdadera, no el R78 o partidocracia) es la dictadura de los tontos.
> Los Estados son empresas privadas con ánimo de lucro, coaccionándote con el monopolio legal de la violencia.
> 
> ...



Si el simple interés del capitalismo no fuera bastante solo nos faltaría que el que primero que se lo encuentra a la buchaca y los demás que se jodan y así hasta el infinito.
Al final con un amén y el resto que lo resuelva dios y con sus franquicias y poco más.
Anda que?.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Oct 2021)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Casualmente acabo de ver en jewtube un "documental", más bien una clase de historia, que ya veremos lo que dura en dicha plataforma por cierto, que expone esto mismo. Todo es una gran estafa y la gente pica todo el rato. Por si lo quereis ver se llama "El ultimo hombre occidental". Tiene varias partes y abre bastante los ojos. Y por otra parte mira si son cerdos los de jewtube que para ver dicho documental, piden que te conectes con tu cuenta porque el video tiene restricción de edad, osea un tio hablando cosas que son verdad, sin faltar el respeto, SIN MENTIR, no lo puede ver un menor, sin embargo miles de videos de consumo de drogas y de apología del sexo y la violencia sin restricción alguna. Hace falta ser muy gilipollas para ver que lo único que quieren es la destrucción de occidente. Y la gente encantadísima oiga.



Es un documental interesante. Algún forero abrió precisamente un hilo para comentar las incidencias y oponiones sobre el mismo.






Sociedad: - El ultimo hombre occidental (documental)


El forero @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos me paso ayer por conversacion privada una pelicula que podeis descargaros desde los siguientes enlaces: Link 1, Link 2 . En ella se habla de todo el origen de la mierda de sociedad actual y de cosas que no vereis en ningun mass mierda. Como podreis ver el tio...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Uritorco (23 Oct 2021)

Klapaucius dijo:


> Cuál es la acción individual más poderosa que podemos hacer para derrocar al Estado? Dejar de alimentarlo



No es exactamente el estado, sino la masonería que lo parasita y que lo tiene completamente secuestrado. Hay que ejercer la lucha contra la masonería en todas sus formas y denunciarla públicamente.


----------



## BlueOrange (23 Oct 2021)

La Masonería en las Instituciones Españolas durante la II República. - Un Católico Perplejo


La masónica primera Contitución de Cádiz de 1812, conocida popularmente como 'la Pepa', fue el gran caballo de Troya de la masonería. Ahí desembarcó con su democracia que realmente nunca ha sido tal, sino un gran representación teatral.




uncatolicoperplejo.com













Breve resumen de Jefes de Estado asesinados por la masonería, (por @Jadouken10).


En este hilo vamos hablar acerca de algunos magnicidios y atentados terroristas perpetrados por sociedades secretas (o discretas) que siguen operando a día de hoy. En esta primera parte nos vamos a…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com













El término "Nuevo Orden Mundial" es la acepción de un viejo sueño. - Un Católico Perplejo


En el siglo XIX la masonería exaltaba el utópico término "República Universal", que tras los postulados del judío y nieto de rabinos, Karl Marx, tornóla expresión en "República Internacional".




uncatolicoperplejo.com













masonería: no os vayáis del pico... a callar como putas!!


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/inauguracion-de-los-juegos-olimpicos-de-londres-2012-y-coronavirus-podeis-fliparlo-video-dentro.1523530/ NUEVA ESTÁTUA EN NUEVA YORK.. de un catalán https://www.lavanguardia.com/cultura/20211020/7802350/plensa-estatua-nueva-york-silencio.html...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## silenus (23 Oct 2021)

Power Ranger en paro dijo:


> Pues claro. A mí me hubiera gustado que se hubiera llamado "montaña" y "llanura", así sería la misma mentira pero más graciosa.



Por si alguien no lo pilla:






Montaña (Revolución francesa) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## silenus (23 Oct 2021)

Felson dijo:


> "... el príncipe con vocación de permanecer, si no tuviere oposición, la fabricará él mismo, pues estando así, sus súbditos, ocupados en enfrentarse unos con otros, no pensarán en unirse contra él ..."
> *"La mayoría de los hombres, mientras no se les prive de sus bienes y de su honor, viven felices; entonces, el príncipe es libre para combatir la ambición de las minorías".*
> El Príncipe.
> Maquiavelo.



Pues ahora esa parte es al revés: privan a la mayoría de sus bienes y su honor para satisfacer la ambición de todo tipo de minorías por absurdas y degeneradas que estas sean. Y lo gracioso es que NO PASA ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA, los borregos tragan con todo.


----------



## Pura Sangre (23 Oct 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Qué derecha, en España no hay derecha desde el 11M, los españoles lo votaron así tragándose las mentiras de la izquierda.




y antes del 11M había derecha? cual?


----------



## Felson (24 Oct 2021)

silenus dijo:


> Pues ahora esa parte es al revés: privan a la mayoría de sus bienes y su honor para satisfacer la ambición de todo tipo de minorías por absurdas y degeneradas que estas sean. Y lo gracioso es que NO PASA ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA, los borregos tragan con todo.



Porque las minorías se han convertido en la parte mayoritaria o que legisla sobre la mayoría, en base a un supuesto predicamento con la unión de varias minorías que ocluyen a lo que la mayoría quiere. (Como podría decir "El príncipe"... cuantas más mayorías minoritarias se puedan crear así el príncipe será más tranquilo, pues mientras las minorías, por propia definición, luchen entre ellas, así el príncipe podrá reinar con mayor tranquilidad, no estando expuesto a crítica ni recelo. El príncipe, pues, debe crear minorías que se enfrenten entre sí, ayudarlas y protegerlas, sean de un sentido u otro, pues "... el príncipe con vocación de permanecer, si no tuviere oposición, la fabricará él mismo, pues estando así, sus súbditos, ocupados en enfrentarse unos con otros, no pensarán en unirse contra él ..." Lo dijo Maquiavelo.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Oct 2021)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> Casualmente acabo de ver en jewtube un "documental", más bien una clase de historia, que ya veremos lo que dura en dicha plataforma por cierto, que expone esto mismo. Todo es una gran estafa y la gente pica todo el rato. Por si lo quereis ver se llama "El ultimo hombre occidental". Tiene varias partes y abre bastante los ojos. Y por otra parte mira si son cerdos los de jewtube que para ver dicho documental, piden que te conectes con tu cuenta porque el video tiene restricción de edad, osea un tio hablando cosas que son verdad, sin faltar el respeto, SIN MENTIR, no lo puede ver un menor, sin embargo miles de videos de consumo de drogas y de apología del sexo y la violencia sin restricción alguna. Hace falta ser muy gilipollas para ver que lo único que quieren es la destrucción de occidente. Y la gente encantadísima oiga.



Es muy buen documental ese, la verdad. Y poco conocido por desgracia

En youtube habia alguna parte censurada, como lo de la mujer

El enlace que ha puesto uritorco es el del docu, y aqui es un recopilatorio que hicimos foreros con ese documental y algunos archivos similares mas






El Ultimo Hombre Libre. El recopilatorio que esperabais


Pues despues de unas cuantas deliberaciones unos foreros (entre los que me incluyo, el resto quiere permanecer en el anonimato) hemos hecho este recopilatorio que toca los temas que importan y son políticamente incorrectos: la invasion de las instituciones supranacionales en las soberanías...




www.burbuja.info








Uritorco dijo:


> Es un documental interesante. Algún forero abrió precisamente un hilo para comentar las incidencias y oponiones sobre el mismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé por qué creí que no te gustó


----------



## Uritorco (24 Oct 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> No sé por qué creí que no te gustó



Igual me entendiste mal. Es un documental interesante para despertar al menos a principiantes. El análisis del capitalismo lo debería sin embargo abordar algo más en profundidad, pues es un sistema filosófico y de concebir la vida cuyo espíritu materialista lo impregna todo, y va más allá del poder que pueda ejercer la finanza internacional. Los bancos centrales, por ejemplo, han sido una extensión clave y fundamental de ese poder económico supranacional.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Oct 2021)

Lo que es una puta mierda eres tú.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (24 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Es increible, pero no aprendemos nunca. Las mismas trampas, las mismas argucias y los mismos trucos se repiten una y otra vez sin que la mayoría se de cuenta de nada.
> 
> Hasta el más lerdo de los directores de marketing sabe que uno de los principios básicos de los negocios y la economía es dominar la propia competencia, o sea disponer de "marcas" que nos hagan nuestra propia competencia al producto principal, de forma que los que no quieran esa marca principal van a caer en otra marca también dominada, y al mismo tiempo, ofrecemos más dificultades a los verdaderos competidores.
> 
> ...



Tus posts son una mezcla de judios caca-pedo-culo-pis con bastante poco rigor. De dónde sacas que Terenci Moix era judío, tal y como afirmas en tu post? ( eso en el caso de que te lo hayas leido además de hacer copia y pega)


----------



## Camilo José Cela (24 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Lo asegura el mismo en el tomo uno de sus memorias.



No hay ni una sola referencia a que él mismo haya asegurado eso en sus memorias.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Oct 2021)

*Los tontos utiles, son los que predican la abstencion y no votan, cuando hay una alta participacion, no hay trampa, ni bipartidismo que valga !!!.*

PD- Ves sacandome del ignore o publico toda tu lista de multis actualizada.


----------



## todoayen (24 Oct 2021)

Cuando aparecen hilos desmovilizadores sabemos que a la izquierda le está yendo mal.


----------



## Íñigo Montoya (24 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> Eso es irrelebante. Lo que se pretede denunciar con el texto es que ambos conceptos sirven a un mismo fin. El sistema de partidos nace con el estado masónico.



Apórtense planes de actuación viables, no solamente diagnósticos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Oct 2021)

Por tu estilo, parece que escribas en un grupo de Whatsapp o similar?


----------



## Uritorco (13 Feb 2022)

Cuando hablo de la "derecha" incluyo, obviamente, a la "nueva derecha", así como a sus derivados e interpretaciones paralelas, incluida la llamada ahora "derecha alternativa", "derechas nacionales" y, naturalmente también, a la extrema derecha, capitalista, antirracista y sionista. La derecha, es decir, el troskismo, solo puede subsisir en un régimen democrático.









Lepenismo y populismo. La estafa de las "derechas nacionales" y el movimiento "alt right".


Los importantes adelantos electorales estos últimos años de partidos como FN, AfD, Partido del Progreso noruego, Partido Popular suizo, Verdaderos Finlandeses, FPO austriaco, el Partido de la Libertad de Geert Wilders en Holanda, Salvini en Italia, el movimiento "Alt-Right" en USA, como...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Feb 2022)

Nunca pensé que estaría de acuerdo con un nazi. Vivir para ver


----------



## platanoes (16 Feb 2022)

...Si, pero nos reimos mucho con la politica, es nuestra principal fuente de conversación en los bares. ...bueno, eso cuando no hay futbol.


----------



## Uritorco (22 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Por tu estilo, parece que escribas en un grupo de Whatsapp o similar?



¿Con quien hablas, melón?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 May 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿Con quien hablas, melón?



Supongo que con @pagesitofeliz, huevón.


----------



## birdland (23 May 2022)

Rápido y en corto 

la derecha puede mejor o peor
La izquierda es imposible y deja cadaveres atrás


----------



## Matriz_81 (14 Jun 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> Es increible, pero no aprendemos nunca. Las mismas trampas, las mismas argucias y los mismos trucos se repiten una y otra vez sin que la mayoría se de cuenta de nada.
> 
> Hasta el más lerdo de los directores de marketing sabe que uno de los principios básicos de los negocios y la economía es dominar la propia competencia, o sea disponer de "marcas" que nos hagan nuestra propia competencia al producto principal, de forma que los que no quieran esa marca principal van a caer en otra marca también dominada, y al mismo tiempo, ofrecemos más dificultades a los verdaderos competidores.
> 
> ...



Básicamente, estás de acuerdo con David Icke, eliminando reptilianos y su aversión contra los nazis. Básicamente, estás de acuerdo con @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos, salvo en el terraplanismo y en creencias religiosas. 

¿Nos damos cuenta de que es imposible estar de acuerdo con todos?


----------



## Uritorco (14 Jun 2022)

Matriz_81 dijo:


> Básicamente, estás de acuerdo con David Icke, eliminando reptilianos y su aversión contra los nazis. Básicamente, estás de acuerdo con @Ejquelosfajsistassonellos, salvo en el terraplanismo y en creencias religiosas.
> 
> ¿Nos damos cuenta de que es imposible estar de acuerdo con todos?



¿No estará usted intentando exculpar o blanquear a David Icke?
Es curioso que todos estos "conspiranoicos" tengan y profesen una aversión mayúscula por el nacionalsocialismo.


----------



## Galvani (14 Jun 2022)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> Qué derecha, en España no hay derecha desde el 11M, los españoles lo votaron así tragándose las mentiras de la izquierda.



El PP nunca fue de derecha. Derechaprogre será.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Jun 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> El PP nunca fue de derecha. Derechaprogre será.



Ya, y Fraga era un socialdemócrata de pura cepa.


----------



## Matriz_81 (14 Jun 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> ¿No estará usted intentando exculpar o blanquear a David Icke?
> Es curioso que todos estos "conspiranoicos" tengan y profesen una aversión mayúscula por el nacionalsocialismo.



A David Icke le estoy agradecido en el terreno correspondiente. Y es el de mostrarme la mentira izquierda/derecha (motivo principal del hilo). Una vez investigado, puedo desechar lo sobrante y quedarme con lo interesante. Sería mejor ir directamente a la fuente y, ahora mismo, no le sigo, pero reconozco su labor. Estamos todos metidos en diferentes ensaladas de conocimiento. Es ahí donde voy. Y esa desunión es altamente perjudicial. Hace unos años, recuerdo a bastantes seguidores nacionalsocialistas de Rafapal (aunque él no los buscaba, éstos alababan a Hitler), así que no todos los conspirativos van en esa línea (quizás los gurús, sí). 

A ti se te ignora en algunos círculos por "pagano", a mi en otros por cristiano y es un no parar. Por eso los masones ganan.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (18 Ago 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ya, y Fraga era un socialdemócrata de pura cepa.



Ni Garzon lo persiguió de lo traidor qye era Fraga...


----------

